# Faulty Wiring Fatality



## jar546 (Mar 30, 2016)

https://www.yahoo.com/news/video/bay-area-tech-executive-electrocuted-081313308.html


----------



## JBI (Mar 30, 2016)

Tragic and unnecessary death...


----------



## jdfruit (Mar 30, 2016)

I hope that what caused the pool to be energized is found, we can all learn something from this tragedy.


----------

